# palabras que asignan una mujer



## heidita

Estupefacta me quedé al leer esto:





> Y si (o sea, cuando) tenía la plata para respaldar su supuesto encanto, tenía éxito con las minas.


 
Tanto fue así, que pensé que la persona en cuestión no tenía ni idea de inglés...al fin y al cabo, ¡a ver qué tenían que ver una mina con una mujer!

Bueno, en mis largos años en España e incluso en el tiempo en el foro, nunca había oído llamar a una mujer una _mina_, muy divertido. 

en España tenemos palabras muy divertidas también. Así a bote pronto se me ocurre:

tronco

tren

¿Alguna palabra divertida en vuestro país?


----------



## sendai

A ver, en Argentina, además de "mina", hay:

jermu (vesre de mujer)
piba (una mujer joven, como "chica")
chabona (no la escucho mucho, pero existe como palabra)


----------



## Gévy

Hola heidita:

¿Quieres decir que en España tronco y tren = mujer?

¿Estás segura de lo que dices? Nunca lo he oído.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Éstas que te apunto, Heidita, son muy viejas, lunfardas y ya no se usan, (las de Sendai sí), pero todas significan lo mismo:

*sofaifa - pebeta - naifa - papusa*.

Mina es la más tradicional y usada de todas.


----------



## mandarinita

también decimos tipa =)


----------



## Berenguer

Hola Heidita.
Lo de tronco, en todo caso sería tronca (pelín macarra pero muy usado), pase, pero lo de tren para mujer, jamás lo he oído.
La palabra mina, me parece una de las más bonitas que tiene el argentino, usada también en España con el mismo significado.
Para mujer, se me ocurren varias, piba (pibón, si la fémina en cuestión lo merece), chavala, tronca (dicho está), chula, chata, chati, morena/rubia, chamaca (esta es mexicana), chulapa (muy en desuso), nena, ...

Un saludo.


----------



## Marcelot

Heidita: No es lo mismo ser una "mina", que una "minita", que un "minón" .
También puedes ser una "nami"? ("mina" al vesre)
Claro, si estás muy buena te pueden decir una "flor de mina" (con baba incorporada). O "una mina con todas las letras"...

Si la mina es feísima, puede ser un "bagre" (que es un pez bastante feo, que tiene barbillas...).

Si la "loca" (lo he oído también para mujeres, no sólo para homosexuales muy amanerados) es un "minón", puedes decir que es una "potra" o una "yegua" (pero esta palabra también la usamos en plan "hija de puta").

En el norte del país también he oído las "guachas" (que en Argentina también significa "huérfanas", pero esto sólo lo diría un "macho de pelo en pecho").

En registro vulgar: una concha (que como sabrás tiene el mismo nivel de lenguaje que "coño" en España).
Algo que siempre me ha parecido muy divertido es ser una "concha triste".

Registro tanguero: percanta, paica, grela...


----------



## totor

Ah, me acabo de acordar de otra, y ésta sí que se usa:

*camión*: esa mina es un camión.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí, como jergas:

*mujer*: jerma
*chica*: flaca, chola
*mujer mayor*: tía
*mujer bella*: hembrón, lomo, mamacita
*mi enamorada* (novia): mi hembrita, mi jerma
*mi aventura*: mi plancito, mi trampa

Saludos,


----------



## rodrigo.aravena

En Chile decimos Huachita, Mijita casi siempre acompañado de Rica, además de, en el campo, Peuca, Cristiana e incluso Patarajá, sumamente despectivo. Los "lolos" (adolescentes) dicen Paloma, Poncia y Warrior. En fin, hay para todos los gustos.


----------



## heidita

Berenguer said:


> Lo de tronco, en todo caso sería tronca (pelín macarra pero muy usado),


 
Así es.



> pase, pero lo de tren para mujer, jamás lo he oído.


 
Más bien me refería a la comparación que siempre me ha parecido tan divertida: 

¡Está como un tren!



> La palabra mina usada también en España con el mismo significado.


 
Estimado Berenguer, mi joya ha dicho que eso debe de ser en tu región. Dice que Carminas (Carmen) son "Minas", pero llamar a una mujer _mina_, no se entiende por aquí.

Mi joya contribuye con :

*mi circunstancia* (que soy yo)

*Mi media naranja*


----------



## heidita

Marcelot said:


> Heidita: No es lo mismo ser una "mina", que una "minita", que un "minón" .


 
Chica, me hubiera dado lo mismo, la verdad. 


> Si la mina es feísima, puede ser un "bagre" (que es un pez bastante feo, que tiene barbillas...).


 
Eso es divertido. En España, por cierto, usamos un pájaro:

esa mujer es *un loro*/ un coco

es una bruja

es un adefesio




> Algo que siempre me ha parecido muy divertido es ser una "concha triste".






totor said:


> Ah, me acabo de acordar de otra, y ésta sí que se usa:
> 
> *camión*: esa mina es un camión.


 
Dirá Berenguer que es el mismo uso en España.Mi marido se está tronchando.

Aquí para lo mismo:

_Esta moza está como un tren._




rodrigo.aravena said:


> Cristiana e incluso Patarajá, sumamente despectivo.


¿Cristiana es despectivo?


> Warrior.


 Pero si eso es guerrero...


----------



## krolaina

Oye Heidi, dile a tu joya que te llame *PETISUÍ*, por favor! 

Lo del tren lo entiendo perfectamente; está como un tren. Y está como un quesito...


----------



## krolaina

Pero..una cosa. Estaba releyendo el hilo... ¿nos estamos refiriendo a diferentes formas de decir "mujer" o a diferentes formas de llamar a una mujer? O quizás ¿a diferentes formas de decir que una mujer es atractiva o que está buena?. Es que cambia...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Ah, me acabo de acordar de otra, y ésta sí que se usa:
> *camión*: esa mina es un camión.


 
Es curioso como pueden cambiar las formas. De una mujer guapa y hermosa (que está muy buena, vamos) en España decimos que *está como un tren *(como ya se ha dicho más arriba) o *como un camión*. Sin embargo, si oigo que *es como un camión* pensaré que tiene una personalidad arrolladora.


----------



## krolaina

Víctor Pérez said:


> Es curioso como pueden cambiar las formas. De una mujer guapa y hermosa (que está muy buena, vamos) en España decimos que *está como un tren *(como ya se ha dicho más arriba) o *como un camión*. Sin embargo, si oigo que *es como un camión* pensaré que tiene una personalidad arrolladora.


 
Es verdad. Pues fíjate, si lo oyese yo pensaría que es la típica mujer, así, grandota, fuerte...curioso, curioso.

Por cierto Berenguer, yo jamás he oído lo de "mina" por aquí... vamos, que no sabría a qué se refieren.


----------



## Berenguer

heidita said:


> [...]
> Dirá Berenguer que es el mismo uso en España.Mi marido se está tronchando.
> [...]
> Estimado Berenguer, mi joya ha dicho que eso debe de ser en tu región. Dice que Carminas (Carmen) son "Minas", pero llamar a una mujer _mina_, no se entiende por aquí.



A ver, si es que veo que no me he explicado muy allá. A parte de que mi conocimiento de la jerga argentina es bastante amplio por motivos varios, en España yo he oído y usado lo de "mina" para referirme a una mujer, pero no exactamente como un bonaerense lo haría. Voy a intentar explicar la metáfora. Puede haber dos significados. El típico, y aquí seguro que coincidiréis conmigo, es el de decir: "esa mujer es una mina"...cuando se le junta que es inteligente, tiene dinero, es amable, etc...(eso, o muchas veces simplemente que tiene dinero...osea, un braguetazo en toda regla). La otra, que yo creía que era más ampliamente usada, pero me da que va a ser que no, es la de referirse a una chica como una mina, en el sentido de "chica ligable"...A ver como me explico. Un tío que va a ver si pilla cacho, lo que va es a "picar" y un picador (no el de los toros), ¿a dónde va a picar? a una mina...pues eso ...De ahí que, al menos en mi entorno, el uso sea frecuente...



heidita said:


> [...]
> Más bien me refería a la comparación que siempre me ha parecido tan divertida:
> ¡Está como un tren!





krolaina said:


> Oye Heidi, dile a tu joya que te llame *PETISUÍ*, por favor!
> 
> Lo del tren lo entiendo perfectamente; está como un tren. Y está como un quesito...



No había entendido yo bien a lo que se refería Heidita con lo del tren. Así pues hablando de comparaciones, una mujer puede estar "más buena que el pan", "como un quesito/queso de bola", "como un tren (de mercancías)", "de toma pan y moja" o ser "más bonita que un san Luis" (nunca he entendido esta), "un bollicao"....La verdad que se me ocurren unas cuantas más un poco, digamos, soeces, ...y hoy me he levantado en plan fino.

Muy buena krolaina lo del "_petit suisse_" (petisuí, pa'los amigos).

Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

krolaina said:


> Por cierto Berenguer, yo jamás he oído lo de "mina" por aquí... vamos, que no sabría a qué se refieren.


 
Gracias al aporte de la población argentina, desde finales de los '70 se oye, aunque poco, lo de *mina*. Entre la población española joven parece que ha cuajado más lo de *piba* y *pibita* (al igual que pibe o pibito), aplicable incluso, mis hijos lo hacen, a mujeres de cierta edad.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Berenguer said:


> "más bonita que un san Luis" (nunca he entendido esta),


 
Aplicable sobre todo a los niños pequeños. El San Luis era una moneda de oro de gran valor.


----------



## Berenguer

Víctor Pérez said:


> Aplicable sobre todo a los niños pequeños. El San Luis era una moneda de oro de gran valor.



Sí, ciertamente se aplica muchas veces a niños bastante pequeños, dicho normalmente mientras les metes un pellizco en el moflete. 
Muchas gracias por el apunte del origen del San Luis...con lo que me gusta la numismática y no conocía esa moneda.
Un saludo.


----------



## Rayines

Un bocadillo desde Argentina, aunque para mí faltaría el sesudo y completo análisis de aleCcowaN, pero quiero decir que actualmente no es tan abismal la distancia entre mujer y mina. Por supuesto que en su profundo significado, nada justifica llamar o significar a una mujer de otra manera que no sea tal. Pero a lo que me refiero es que desde la historia de los tangos, donde había una clara diferencia entre *la madre*, *las minas*, y una eventual *noviecita *(que debía parecerse a la madre), bueno, actualmente, decimos muy comunmente hasta las mismas mujeres: "¡Ah, sí, yo la conozco a esa mina, es re-piola!...Siempre en confianza, claro, no en un ambiente formal, ni tampoco se espera que un señor presente en una reunión a su esposa como "mi mina" . A lo que voy, es que nadie se va a horrorizar si usamos la palabra.
Muy buena la distinción de Marcelot entre "minita" (que es más bien despectivo), "mina", que es la común, y "minón", que generalmente la usan los hombres, posiblemente una unión entre mina y camión. Igualmente se usa muchas veces para una mujer que las "tiene bien puestas", puede ser del ámbito de la política, o porque resulta admirable en otros ámbitos: "¡Qué minón!".
Bueno, me pasé.......


----------



## Argónida

Gachí. 
Quilla.
Mari/maría/maruja.
Comadre.
Titi.


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> Puede haber dos significados. El típico, y aquí seguro que coincidiréis conmigo, es el de decir: "esa mujer es una mina"...cuando se le junta que es inteligente, tiene dinero, es amable, etc...(eso, o muchas veces simplemente que tiene dinero...osea, un braguetazo en toda regla).


 
Aquí sí voy estando más de acuerdo...vaya. Pero lo uso indistintamente para hombre o mujer. Mira lo que dice la RAE:

*7. *f. Persona o cosa que abunda en cualidades dignas de aprecio, o de que puede sacarse algún provecho o utilidad. _Este hombre es una mina._ _Este libro es una mina de noticias curiosas._

Hay otra acepción que dice que, efectivamente, mina es una mujer pero...En Argentina, Bolivia y Uruguay. Por aquí no lo he oído, pero vamos, que yo me fío si dices que lo oyes eh? 

*11. *f._ Arg._,_ Bol._ y_ Ur._ *mujer.*


----------



## Cecilio

Otra palabra: _la chorba_.


----------



## Laztana

krolaina said:


> Es verdad. Pues fíjate, si lo oyese yo pensaría que es la típica mujer, así, grandota, fuerte...curioso, curioso.
> 
> Por cierto Berenguer, yo jamás he oído lo de "mina" por aquí... vamos, que no sabría a qué se refieren.



Estoy de acuerdo Krolaina,
a mí lo de *camión* me suena definitivamente a grande...muy grande . Lo de *mina* no lo había oído en la vida y lo de *tipa* que alguien ha mencionado antes me suena fatal, es como decir tipeja o algo así , es curioso como cambian las acepciones de las palabras dependiendo de la zona...
Alguna vez he oído *txurri*, pero más para decir "novia"...aunque creo que también vale para decir "novio"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para variar el registro, añadiré un par de apelaciones por las que, muy probablemente, se me tachará de carpetovetónico y de anticuado:

*Señora*
*Dama*


----------



## Argónida

Laztana said:


> Estoy de acuerdo Krolaina,
> a mí lo de *camión* me suena definitivamente a grande...muy grande .


 
Bueno, uno también se puede referir a una mujer como *camionera*, pero en ese caso significa algo muy concreto, y no grande precisamente (si hay hilos sobre las diferentes maneras de llamar a las lesbianas, allí seguro que estará esta)... ¿O es *camionero*? Ya no estoy segura.


----------



## rodrigo.aravena

¿Cristiana es despectivo? Pero si eso es guerrero...[/quote]

Bueno, sucede que Cristiana o Cristiano se dice aplica a personas sin mayor distinción, corrientes o iguales a la mayoría. Ej: "Mi hijo anda (está de novio o "pololea") con una cristiana muy penca" (mala moralmente o "mala" de fea, deforme o poco agraciada). 

En todo caso peor es lo de "Patasrrajás" que se usa en el campo y alude a las mujeres que por trabajar sin calzado han terminado por despearse.


----------



## heidita

rodrigo.aravena said:


> Bueno, sucede que Cristiana o Cristiano se dice aplica a personas sin mayor distinción, corrientes o iguales a la mayoría. Ej: "Mi hijo anda (está de novio o "pololea") con una cristiana muy penca" (mala moralmente o "mala" de fea, deforme o poco agraciada).


 
O sea: Mi hijo anda con una chica mala. ¿Es eso? ¿_Penca_ es mala?

Ah, entonces malinterpreté lo de Cristiana. Entendí que quería decir mala.


----------



## heidita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para variar el registro, añadiré un par de apelaciones por las que, muy probablemente, se me tachará de carpetovetónico y de anticuado:
> 
> *Señora*
> *Dama*


 
¡Qué bonitas, Victor!

_(Pena de u en carpetovetónico)_


----------



## Marcelot

heidita/Víctor: Todo muy bonito, pero... están las damas... y las damajuanas .


----------



## borgonyon

En mis días estudiantiles los puertorriqueños en mi universidad se referían a las mujeres como "jebas" y ellas les decían "jebos" en broma porque solo ellas eran "jebas", como decirle "mujero" a un hombre.
Antes de eso, en la escuela secundaria, les decíamos "las viejas" a las compañeras de clases y "las rucas" a las personas mayores o a las profesoras.
A las "profesionales" les llamábamos "carroñeras".


----------



## chicaswing

Hola chicos, aca en Cuba a las mujeres les dicen mas comúnmente "jevitas o simplemente jevas"


----------



## María Madrid

A mí me hace gracia esa expresión que de unos años a esta parte las pijas usan entre sí para saludarse. Por supuesto sólo con alguien de absoluta confianza y siempre entre chicas, pues fuera de ese contexto sería ofensivo: 

¿Qué pasa, cacho perra?

Me parece tan alucinante como cuando los recios machitos ibéricos se saludan con un un ¿Qué pasa, cabronazo?. Saludos,


----------



## Cecilio

También tenemos la palabra "señorita", diminutivo de "señora". Es una palabra que al menos en España tiende a usarse menos en su sentido formal (sin duda alguna se prefiere la palabra "señora" en todos los casos de trato formal) pero que mantiene un uso específico aún bastante arraigado: el de denominar "señorita" o simplemente "seño" a las maestras de escuela o profesoras de secundaria. Supongo que este uso deriva de una situación ya bastante pretérita en la que las maestras de escuela eran generalmente solteras (= "señoritas") y muchas de ellas dejaban de trabajar cuando se casaban.


----------



## Marcelot

borgonyon/chicaswing: ¿Cómo es, "jeba" o "jeva"?
Me suena rarísimo, ¿de dónde viene?

Lo de "carroñeras" me parece muy gracioso...


----------



## borgonyon

No tengo idea de donde venga, lo usaban los puertorriqueños, la busqué en el Internet y aparece como "jeba", pero ni idea de cual será lo correcto. No tenía idea que en Cuba se usase también. Mi mujer es cubana y nunca la usa.


----------



## heidita

No sé lo de jeba, pero en Madrid también dicen mucho: la jefa, refiriéndose a la esposa de uno.


----------



## Marcelot

heidita: Es verdad, yo también he oído la "patrona", refiriéndose a la mujer de alguien.


----------



## Marcelot

Víctor Pérez: ¿La moneda se llamaba San Luis? ¿O te refieres a los luises?

He oído muchas veces la expresión "más bonito/a que un San Luis".
En Andalucía también he oído "más bonito/a que un San Luis de palo", por eso yo siempre había pensado que se refería a alguna talla de madera...

Berenguer: "Bonaerense" es la persona que nació en la provincia de Buenos Aires y "porteño", el que nació en la ciudad autónoma de Buenos Aires.

Heidita: Esta moza está como un tren...
Sólo lo diría alguien un poco mayor, ¿no?  (siempre había oído "chica" o "tía").
*Juro* que es pregunta lingüística  porque a mí "moza" me suena muy antiguo, pero quizá dependa de la zona... ¿qué piensas?

rodrigo.aravena: Me hizo mucha gracia lo de "Poncia", ¿tienes idea de dónde viene? ¿Tiene que ver con Poncio Pilato?
Sería un poco fuerte, ¿no?


----------



## iaf

En plan folklórico: *guaina, china, chinita *(para mujeres jóvenes)

_"... te acordás, mi chinita, del puente Pexoa..." _


----------



## mirx

En México las mujeres son "viejas" y los hombres son "viejos".

¿Vas a ir tú solo o vas a llevar a tu vieja?
- Ey Paula, que ya me contaron que ya tienes viejo.

Y a continuación unas que he oído de más "viejos":

Mi mujer: La maravilla.
Mi mujer: La fiera.
Mi mujer: La leona.


También hay mujeres "camaronas" (quítenles la cabeza y lo demás está rebueno). 

Pero creo que lo más común es *chava/chica*, y buena las mujeres a veces se refieren a otras mujeres por "*señorita*", obviamente con aire sarcástico y en frente de hombres para poner a la *tipa* en la mira.

PS: En México piba y mina son términos totalmente desconocidos.


----------



## kolya97

En la costa caribe colombiana una muchacha joven es una _pela'a._


----------



## chaquira16

Me encanta este hilo, por interesante, respetuoso y en coasiones divertido.

Voy a añadir una palabra a la lista que habéis ido generando:
"es un cañón de mujer", o "estás cañón" ( en este último ejemplo también caben los chicos).

En cuanto a "señora/señorita" la distinción está en la condición de soltería no en la edad; en tanto que "señorito" está relacionado con la clase social.
Curioso, ¿no?

Saludos

Carmen


----------



## Marcelot

Es verdad lo de cañón, ¿alguien sabe de dónde viene? ¿tiene que ver con el francés?
Lo pregunto porque en francés también se dice.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Si es por designar como se le dice a cualquiera mujer, en Venezuela se le dice: Jeva, Chama, Tipa.

Si alguien quiere especificar que es su mujer (y es malandroso, al hablar), dice "Mi Jeva".

Hace poco se pusó de moda algo horrible para mí, en mí opinión, y decían "La Mía"...


----------



## rodrigo.aravena

Me acordé que las cuicas o pitucas (señoritas de estrato social alto) se llaman entre sí "Galla". Con respecto a lo de Poncia, Marcelot, es una forma que utilizan las adolescentes para referirse a las más avispadas en las cosas amatorias.


----------



## Marcelot

Qué curioso, en Argentina también existe la palabra "pituca", pero ahora es un poco antigua.


----------



## bb008

heidita said:


> Así es.
> 
> Más bien me refería a la comparación que siempre me ha parecido tan divertida:
> 
> ¡Está como un tren!
> 
> Estimado Berenguer, mi joya ha dicho que eso debe de ser en tu región. Dice que Carminas (Carmen) son "Minas", pero llamar a una mujer _mina_, no se entiende por aquí.
> 
> Mi joya contribuye con :
> 
> *mi circunstancia* (que soy yo)
> 
> *Mi media naranja*


 
Hola
Siguiendo el hilo de tú exposición: Aquí se dice "Mi peor, es nada"...


----------



## tanispa

Yo soy mexicana y nunca había escuchado "mina" hasta que fui a Argentina. Sin embargo me queda la duda, no dirán "mina" como una reducción de "menina" por su cercanía con Brasil? Qué opinan? Estando allá vi que, aparte de su conocida rivalidad futbolera, estos dos países comparten muchas cosas =) 

Aquí en México una mujer puede ser una "niña", "chava" (cuando son jóvenes), "chamaca" (muy joven), chica, chicuela, dama, lady, seño, señorita, señora

Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

tanispa: Sí, compartimos muchas cosas pero no todas las palabras .
Además, te copio algo del DRAE que podría interesarte :

*menina**.*
(De _menino_).

*1. *f. Dama de familia noble que desde muy joven entraba a servir a la reina o a las infantas niñas.


----------



## Cecilio

Llevamos no sé cuántas aportaciones en este hilo y aún perdura el título inicial del mismo, que es una frase que no tiene sentido en español. Yo lo cambiaría por: "palabras que designan a una mujer (o "a las mujeres")".


----------



## mirk

Vieja
Peor es nada
Nada es peor
La ley
Chava
Chica

En mi rancho se usa "chava":

"Manuel anda con esa chava"


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Nosotros en vez de Chava, decimos Chama, también esta manita o mana.

Algunos hace tiempo para describir la novia formal decían "La Legal"


----------



## María Madrid

Disculpad si me repito, no me ha parecido ver que nadie haya dicho "mi santa" para referirse a la esposa. Saludos,


----------



## krolaina

María Madrid said:


> Disculpad si me repito, no me ha parecido ver que nadie haya dicho "mi santa" para referirse a la esposa. Saludos,


 
Esa es buena María. También, para referirse a las parejas, tenemos "mi contrario/a".

(La primera vez que mi ex novio me presentó a sus amigos dijo "aquí mi chorba", casi le doy un guantazo).


----------



## Betildus

rodrigo.aravena said:


> En Chile decimos Huachita, Mijita casi siempre acompañado de Rica, además de, en el campo, Peuca, Cristiana e incluso Patarajá, sumamente despectivo. Los "lolos" (adolescentes) dicen Paloma, Poncia y Warrior. En fin, hay para todos los gustos.


 
*Huachita* se usa más en el sur de Chile.
*Mijita rica* es màs usado en los estratos bajos.
*Mina*: lo he escuchado más en estos tiempos. Puede ser como la "mina wena", no buena, en el sentido que está "para comérsela". Ó también en un sentido peyorativo: ¡puchas la mina pesada!.
El *cristiano o la cristiana* también diría que son un poco del pasado, se refieren a un "ser humano", no necesariamente refiriéndose a la religión.
La "*camboyana*" es la "guerrera", ¿no sé si a eso te refieres rodrigo con lo de warrior?. La "guerrera" es la "que va a todas las batallas" 

Saludos


----------



## chaquira16

María Madrid said:


> Disculpad si me repito, no me ha parecido ver que nadie haya dicho "mi santa" para referirse a la esposa. Saludos,


 Ja, ja ja; es verdad, María, que a veces se emplea esa expresión, claro que si  se está enfadado o gracioso también se oye decir "mi sargento".

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

María Madrid said:


> Disculpad si me repito, no me ha parecido ver que nadie haya dicho "mi santa" para referirse a la esposa. Saludos,


 
Creo que eso sólo se usa para referirse a la madre, ¿no?  Y a la de uno, nunca a la de la pareja.

También he escuchado "nena", "queso", "quesito", "bombón", "bizcocho", "nenorra" e infinidad de otros términos para referirse a las mujeres; pero solamente cuando alegran la pupila.

En algunos estados del norte de México usan "morra" o "morrita"; en mi tierra un "morro" es un "naco" o "bagre", es decir, alguien de clase social baja (seguramente habrá quien no esté de acuerdo con esta definición). 

Acá si alguien "trae alma guerrera" es que quiere juerga.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que eso sólo se usa para referirse a la madre, ¿no?  Y a la de uno, nunca a la de la pareja.


 
Esto es importantísimo, la madre de uno es una santa (siempre) la de la pareja, es... ¿Mejor para qué les digo?


----------



## bb008

María Madrid said:


> Disculpad si me repito, no me ha parecido ver que nadie haya dicho "mi santa" para referirse a la esposa. Saludos,


 
A lo mejor es un regionalismo, pero me entró la duda y recordé que a veces lo he escuchado eso de Mi Santa.

Hay muchos consentidores, que dicen Mami, Mamita, Princesa, Mi Reina, Mi Costilla ...


----------



## Betildus

bb008 said:


> Hay muchos consentidores,  Mi Costilla ...


 
Bueno, por lo que veo se están refiriendo a la mujer/esposa/amante/pareja de un hombre, ¿verdad?. Acá es:
- La media naranja
- El medio pomelo
- Mi reina
- *La pierna*. Fue muy comentado el caso de un futbolista que se había fracturado una pierna y cuando el periodista le pregunto por su pierna, él le respondió: "Ahí está en la casa, cocinando"


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Betildus said:


> - *La pierna*. Fue muy comentado el caso de un futbolista que se había fracturado una pierna y cuando el periodista le pregunto por su pierna, él le respondió: "Ahí está en la casa, cocinando"


 

Su especialidad sería el patacón pisao, ¿no?


----------



## Betildus

Surinam del Nord said:


> Su especialidad sería el patacón pisao, ¿no?


 Disculpa, no entendí eso de "patacón pisao"


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Betildus said:


> Disculpa, no entendí eso de "patacón pisao"


 

Hola, Betildus:

No sé si la broma resultará muy agradecida una vez explicada. El _patacón pisao_  es un plato


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patacón_Pisao



y como la que cocinaba en tu frase era una pierna (sin manos para cortar, sujetar la sartén, etcétera) sus movimientos estaban tan restringidos que para cocinar algo apenas podía hacer otra cosa que pisarlo, dejarlo pisao (o sea, pisado). Además lo de _patacón_, porque _pata _es _pierna_.


----------



## bb008

Betildus said:


> Disculpa, no entendí eso de "patacón pisao"


 
Es cuento si es verdad o es un chiste, te quedo genial, me he reído muchísimo, que cómico...

Lo de patacón, en Venezuela en un plátano frito que lo pisan y encima se colocan un tipo de ensalada rallada con queso, es divino...si no es eso, que nos los expliqué verdad...


----------



## Marcelot

ToñoTorreón: ¿Nos podrías explicar lo que significa un "naco" y un "bagre" en México? ¿Es alguien pobre?

Yo había hablado de "bagre" en Argentina (figura en el DRAE), pero es un pez muy feo (te juro que tiene pinta de mutante), al que supuestamente se le ve cierto parecido con ciertas...


----------



## Vivero

¡Menuda la ha armado heidita! Creía que no iba a poder contribuir, pero tras darle un par de vueltas al ovillo, no encuentro (perdón si me equivoco y alguien ya lo ha dicho) "parienta". En España "la parienta" o "mi parienta" es la esposa, mi esposa, creo que por ser la madre de los hijos, para lo cual tuvo que parirlos.

No es, sin embargo, la forma más elegante de aludir a la santa (yo sí digo lo de "mi santa").

Habrá que hacer un hilo sobre los tíos. Ellas también nos llaman de formas diversas, ¿no? Me hizo mucha gracia una muy poco liberada, y sin ninguna intención de estarlo, que llamaba a su marido (o, ya puestos, a su "maromo") "mi espónsor".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Marcelot said:


> ToñoTorreón: ¿Nos podrías explicar lo que significa un "naco" y un "bagre" en México? ¿Es alguien pobre?
> 
> Yo había hablado de "bagre" en Argentina (figura en el DRAE), pero es un pez muy feo (te juro que tiene pinta de mutante), al que supuestamente se le ve cierto parecido con ciertas...


 
Un naco no es necesariamente alguien pobre; es alguien con un pésimo gusto para vestirse, para decorar sus casas, etc.

Pueden ser nuevos ricos que piensan que por ponerle chapas de oro a las puertas son muy finos. 

Y lo del bagre, efectivamente es un pez, generalmente negro y con bigotes (catfish); hay quien le encuentra parecido con ciertas personas.

Y lo del "espónsor" me pareció ¡buenísimo!


----------



## 4c355-D3n13d

Bueno heidita , en Cuba nos podemos también referir a una mujer como una Jeva.  en fraces como " Que buena está esa Jeva"
Jeva = Mujer
Jeva es un término popularizado con raices en una de las tantas sectas religiosas de origen africano existentes en cuba me refiero a la abakuá. Al esta ser una secta solo integrada por hombres este término casi siempre es utilizado entre los hombres , y para algunas mujeres resulta ofensivo.


----------



## Pandorga

Supongo que muchas de esas formas de fererirse a una mujer dependen del contexto donde te muevas. Una vez volviendo de un viaje paramos en un pueblo donde se caza mucho, y cuando pasé al único bar que había allí dijeron: " ¡Vaya Cierva!" y me di media vuelta, pues mi marido, por aquel entonces novio, estaba fuera hablando con un conocido. Desde entonces lo usamos en plan de broma.  Nos reímos mucho aquel día, pero yo me puse como un tomate.


----------



## Marcelot

Pandorga: Muy cierto es, querida...

Imagínate que hay bares/sitios/hogares en los que te tratan de "sierva" .


----------



## Cecilio

Curiosamente, en muchos lugares del orbe hispano la palabra "sierva" y la palabra "cierva" se pronuncian igual. Lo mismo que los verbos "abrasar" y "abrazar". Curiosidades del idioma.


----------

